#  Alternativmedizin >   Für Gräser/Pollenallergiker kann dieses Gerät hier gut sein (Pollex) >

## Medizinmann99

Hallo,  
hier: *link wurde entfernt* 
"Kausale Therapie" ist das natürlich keine, es kann aber dank dem dadurch möglichen weitgehenden Expositionsstopp zu einer Linderung bzw. längerfristig Abschwächung der Allergie sorgen.  
Auf alle Fälle eine gute Erfindung und daß dies von einem Privaterfinder stammt (und nicht von irgendeinem bis dorthinaus überfinanzierten Megamilliardenpharmakonzern) läßt sehr, sehr sehr tief blicken (meiner Meinung nach).  
Ich persönlich empfehle gegen Allergien Schwermetallvergiftung auszuschließen, Kopfherde auszuschließen, HWS Instabilität auszuschließen und anschließend mehrfach Leberreinigungen und Rizinusölreinigungen zu machen, sich gute "gegen Allergie wirkende" bzw. die Allergieneigung reduzierende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (z. Bsp. Leinöl, Schwarzkümmelöl, Chlorella Algen aus Indoorzüchtung usw.) zu besorgen usw.. Hm da fehlen noch viele Dinge. Kann das gerne weiter ausführen falls gewünscht.  
Liebe Grüße alle,  
Medizinmann99

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bitte keine Werbung für irgendwelche Medizinprodukte machen. 
Deswegen habe ich den Link gelöscht. 
gruß Patientenschubser

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo,  
> "Kausale Therapie" ist das natürlich keine, es kann aber dank dem dadurch möglichen weitgehenden Expositionsstopp zu einer Linderung bzw. längerfristig Abschwächung der Allergie sorgen.  
> Auf alle Fälle eine gute Erfindung und daß dies von einem Privaterfinder stammt (und nicht von irgendeinem bis dorthinaus überfinanzierten Megamilliardenpharmakonzern) läßt sehr, sehr sehr tief blicken (meiner Meinung nach).

  *Hallo Medizinmann99! 
Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen, oder? (bezogen auf den zitierten Satz in rot) 
Zu dem anderen möchte ich Dir mal was schreiben: 
Ich selber bin hochgradige Allergikerin und ich bin sehr dankbar, daß es schulmedizinische Hilfe gibt, auch in Form von Cortison und Antihistaminika in z.B. Tablettenform!  
Glaube Du an so einen Unsinn, wie in dem Link beschrieben! Ich bin nicht bereit für so einen Quatsch viel Geld auszugeben!  
Nochmalige Bitte an Dich: 
Verurteile nicht in jedem Deiner Beiträge die Schulmedizin und die Pharmaindustrie.  
Es geht hier nicht um Deine Weltverbesserungen, sondern um medizinische Fragen und Antworten. *   

> Ich persönlich empfehle gegen Allergien Schwermetallvergiftung auszuschließen, Kopfherde auszuschließen, HWS Instabilität auszuschließen und anschließend mehrfach Leberreinigungen und Rizinusölreinigungen zu machen, sich gute "gegen Allergie wirkende" bzw. die Allergieneigung reduzierende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (z. Bsp. Leinöl, Schwarzkümmelöl, Chlorella Algen aus Indoorzüchtung usw.) zu besorgen usw.. Hm da fehlen noch viele Dinge. Kann das gerne weiter ausführen falls gewünscht.  
> Liebe Grüße alle,  
> Medizinmann99

 *Bevor Du hier mit Dingen und Bezeichnungen um Dich wirfst, solltest Du vielleicht mal bei Wikipedia nachschauen, was Du da für Sachen nennst!  
Kopfherde ist auch eine nette Bezeichnung, die es so gar nicht gibt! Also bitte, was soll man sich darunter vorstellen können? Bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit diesen Sachen umgehen, auch wenn sie ganz anders genannt werden!  
Eine HWS-Problematik hat nun gar nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts mit Allergien zu tun!  
Stifte die hier lesenden Menschen bitte nicht zu Sachen an, die nicht bewiesen sind in ihrer Wirksamkeit und auch zu durchaus irreparablen Schäden führen können (Stichwort mehrmalige Leberreinigung), vor allem auch bei Menschen, die eben gesundheitlich nicht ganz fit sind!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Medizinmann99

Erst bezeichnest Du das Gerät als Unsinn, dann gebe ich Dir einen Link der das technische Prinzip beschreibt (Ionisierung), dann fragst Du, was ich mit meinen Beiträgen bezwecke. Du stellst fest, daß das mit Allergien eigentlich nichts zu tun hat, das ist im Grunde richtig. Das Gerät sorgt nur dafür daß die Gräser / Pollen sich auf der Kette oder dem Gewand niederschlagen mittels Ionisierung, ganz einfach. Somit kommt nichts in die Atemwege somit Expositionsstopp und Allergiker können sich im Freien bewegen. Da das Gerät das Einzige mir bekannte seiner Art ist ist es nicht "irgendein Medizinprodukt". Natürlich kann man sich auch einen herkömmlichen Ionisator nach draußen mitnehmen, man braucht halt ein Verlängerungskabel oder eine Autobatterie am Rücken. Aber da es keinen Link mehr gibt, sind diese Erklärungen bereits sinnlos geworden.

----------


## Teetante

*Hättest DU eben Deine Antwort nicht gelöscht, hätte ich meine nicht auch löschen brauchen, denn nun ist Dein aktueller Beitrag völlig zusammenhangslos!! 
Meine Güte, was bezweckst Du denn hier mit diesem Kram? Du siehst doch, daß jeder Deiner eingestellten Links hier sofort gelöscht wird, entweder vom Admin oder von uns. Ist doch wirklich nicht das erste Mal gewesen heute! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

So ist es Medizinmann deine Erklärungen sind sinnlos....  

> Da das Gerät das Einzige mir bekannte seiner Art ist ist es nicht "irgendein Medizinprodukt"

 Es ist aufjedenfall ein Medizinprodukt, auch wenn es DIR bekannt ist... es arbeitet am Menschen deswegen fällt es darunter. Auch wenn es keiner speziellen Ein- oder Unterweisung bedarf um das "Gerät" zubetreiben. 
Wenn das Gerät so arbeitet wie du oder der Hersteller behauptet, müsste sich um einen herum ein Feld entwickeln mit *grübel* ca. 25 cm Durchmesser, damit wirklich keine Pollen in die Nase gelangen...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Danke für die Erklärung mit den 25 cm!  
Damit hat sich doch mal wieder gezeigt, welch einen Mist man den Menschen so unterjubeln kann für viel Geld und wenig bis keine Wirkung! 
Arme Menschen, die auf so etwas hereinfallen!!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo, 
also das Gerät funktioniert natürlich es ist ja ein einfacher physikalischer Effekt.  
Mein Posting mit dem Link zu Wikipedia über das Thema Ionisierung habe ich wieder gelöscht weil ich hier nicht sinnlos weiterdiskutieren möchte.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du sollest dich der Diskussion schon stellen. 
Ansonsten brauchst du kein Thema zueröffnen, bzw. wir können es auch schliessen. 
Oder aber verschone uns in Zukunft mit solchen Beiträgen....

----------

